# SWF ERROR 100, encoder wheel malfunction



## Max746 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi everyone. This is a problem I have been living with and I am reaching out to see if anyone has had a similar issue. I have a 1501-c and sometimes a error 102 will be generated by the encoder wheel not returning to the set position after a trim. The wheel will try and jog itself back and forth trying to find the red area but will go back about 20 degrees and the error will register. I had a tech come out a while ago saying that the whole wheel and sensor might need to be replaced, but they have since stopped returning all calls and have gone MIA. Just some background info, I have replaced the reciprocrator on this machine after the problem started. It does not happen when you manual trim with the head turned off. It does not happen all the time, but maybe 80% of the time when the head is on. any ideas?

here is a link to the .gif it was too big for the site

swf 1501-c on Make A Gif


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Max746 said:


> Hi everyone. This is a problem I have been living with and I am reaching out to see if anyone has had a similar issue. I have a 1501-c and sometimes a error 102 will be generated by the encoder wheel not returning to the set position after a trim. The wheel will try and jog itself back and forth trying to find the red area but will go back about 20 degrees and the error will register. I had a tech come out a while ago saying that the whole wheel and sensor might need to be replaced, but they have since stopped returning all calls and have gone MIA. Just some background info, I have replaced the reciprocrator on this machine after the problem started. It does not happen when you manual trim with the head turned off. It does not happen all the time, but maybe 80% of the time when the head is on. any ideas?
> 
> here is a link to the .gif it was too big for the site
> 
> swf 1501-c on Make A Gif


Give me a call 540-553-2832


----------

